# Nichols Reneged On Deal Due To New Agent



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Demetris Nichols, a sharp-shooting rookie from Syracuse, was one of three players waived yesterday by the Knicks. Team officials liked his long-term potential, but with 15 guaranteed contracts on the roster, they never found a way to make room for him. It cost the Knicks a second-round pick in 2008 to acquire Nichols (a second-round selection) from Portland in June. *They had an apparent agreement with his former agent to send Nichols overseas for a year, while retaining his draft rights. Nichols fired that agent and balked at the Knicks’ request. The Knicks will now lose his rights*. ...


http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/26/sports/basketball/26nba.html?_r=1&ref=basketball&oref=slogin

If this true, maybe I jumped the gun, Isiah didn't promise him he will be on team this season because he knew there wasn't any room for him. If they made a deal, Nichol's and his new agent change their mind, that's on them.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/26/sports/basketball/26nba.html?_r=1&ref=basketball&oref=slogin
> 
> If this true, maybe I jumped the gun, Isiah didn't promise him he will be on team this season because he knew there wasn't any room for him. If they made a deal, Nichol's and his new agent change their mind, that's on them.


Nichols agent made the oversea deal without Nichols knowning hence the reason he was fired...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its a shame really .

every1 lost out on this one .

Nichols lost out on a chance to be on an nba roster this season , he could have gotten drafted by a team who could use him, or latched on in summer league on some other team before they filled their roster.

the knicks lost a 2nd round pick.

and nichols lost a chance to make some good money this season , he'll probably will have to be in the nbdl.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*He'll catch on with a team this year*

prolly won't happen until Monday or later. Rosters need to be finalized. He has been in contact with a few teams already.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

i dont see the big deal of going to europe, he'd make more money there anyway.....travel a bit, make some dough, come back next year....he'd grow more there as a player than some 5 minute a game, 8th guy off the bench in the nba.......he was with bill duffy before right? who's his new agent? guess i'll have to check the post standard to keep up with what he's up to


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Neff is his new agent...*

There's lots of reasons not to go. 

#1) He thinks he's an NBA player now and he just may be

#2) The money for unheralded guys over there isn't much

#3) If he is indeed a good player, he stands to make much more money here..and sooner.

#4) It doesn't work out the way you think over there...see Gmac, and as the above article says, it doesn't necessarily mean there will be a spot for him next year either. Not saying Nichols is a star or anything but IT botched this. Keeping the human Big Mac and Fred "nobody wants me" Jones is a mistake. Neither will help this team in the future and Jones may not even help this year. All these young guys are hungry and play hard. The vets don't impress.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Neff is his new agent...*



alphaorange said:


> There's lots of reasons not to go.
> 
> #1) He thinks he's an NBA player now and he just may be
> 
> ...


#1) he should have a reality check, he's a late 2nd rounder and not well rounded enough to crack a rotation in the league right now barring an inury

#2) Nichols can easily get 400k, which is around the minimum around the league. Even Gmacs getting 400 grand and he cant even stay healthy

#3) Doubt it, even if he gets a one year deal and he does well, he'd still be paid around the minimum which he can get overseas....i guess if he totally surprises everyone then year 2 he can make more, but the chances of that are zilch. 

#4) whether it worked or not GMac is back in Greece this year....i never liked Gmac's game on a pro level, so i'm not shocked at all how greece sucked for him...i always though Gmac was overrated with his days in the Cuse. HE's got more heart than anyone else, but talent wise, he's just not the cream of the crop.....Nichols' game on the other hand would transition great in Europe, he can be another Trajan Langdon there for at least a year.

Sure there's no guaranttee there's a spot for him next year, but he can ask to get cut....there's no guaranttee right now that he'll find a team right now either. It's gonna be tough, coaches are making their last cuts, and they're starting to figure out their rotations and Nichols (who doesnt have a pro resume at this point) is supposed to find a team just like that?? I doubt it. And even if he does, he's just gonna rot on the bench. At this point his goal should be to make himself a more well rounded player..and going to Europe and playing a higher level of competition than the Big East and summer leagues is the best way to do that.

I guess he can go play in teh NBDL, but he'll just be playing scrubs and making what? 40g's maybe? i forget . I like Nichols and i like seeing good things happen to good people. I just dont think he's ready to contribute right now.

Thomas didnt botch anything. DOnt get me wrong, I still think THomas has to go, but he's the one that got screwed. He traded for nichols with the understanding that he probably wont make the roster so he's going to europe. Now he just wasted a 2nd round pick. I actually like what i've seen out of Jones so far.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Neff is his new agent...*

Gmac isn't even over there.He started in the Greek league for around 100k and left after a few games. Nichols game is more rounded than you give him credit for. Even the NY staff admitted as much. They screwed up because they had too many guaranteed contracts....period. That was the reason he is not on the team and the only one. Talk about guys that aren't well rounded.....the KNicks don't really have a single guy that is, and some of them are as one dimensional as it gets. Your assessment just doesn't hold water. Read the article that Kiyaman linked in his post.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Neff is his new agent...*



alphaorange said:


> Gmac isn't even over there.He started in the Greek league for around 100k and left after a few games. Nichols game is more rounded than you give him credit for. Even the NY staff admitted as much. They screwed up because they had too many guaranteed contracts....period. That was the reason he is not on the team and the only one. Talk about guys that aren't well rounded.....the KNicks don't really have a single guy that is, and some of them are as one dimensional as it gets. Your assessment just doesn't hold water. Read the article that Kiyaman linked in his post.


i know GMAC came back, but then he went over for a 2nd time
http://blog.syracuse.com/cnypros/2007/08/give_greece_a_chance.html

The NY staff said he's NBA ready because that's just what they do. Every other player that gets cut when the roster gets trimmed to 15 is mentioned in the same way by management. THe only person you can argue that Nichols should have a roster spot over is Fred Jones. Jerome James contract is immoveable. He might not be as one dimensional as i think, but he's nowhere near as good as you think......he'll be hard pressed to find a team to take him on at this point. Even if he did make the roster, he'd just rot on the bench anyway which doesnt do him any good anyway.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Hopefully he'll get a call from the Nets with their newly opened spot.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48842/20071029/cleveland_signs_demetris_nichols/



> RealGM Staff Report -
> The Cleveland Cavaliers have signed guard/forward Demetris Nichols to a contract, Cavaliers General Manager Danny Ferry announced Monday. Per team and league policy, terms of the deal were not disclosed.
> 
> Nichols, 23, played in five preseason games for the New York Knicks and averaged 4.8 points on .571 (8-14) shooting including .667 (4-6) from three-point range in 7.8 minutes per game. He was originally selected by the Portland Trail Blazers with the 53rd overall pick in the 2007 NBA Draft. He was then traded to the Knicks on draft day in exchange for a 2008 second round selection. He was waived by the Knicks on October 25.
> ...


sometimes things happen for a reason , good for him.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh god, watch him blow up on Cleveland now. Seriously, Isiah couldn't get a first or 2nd round pick for him in a trade?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Great prediction, Storm*

That didn't take long, did it? And one of the three teams I said would likely take him. Any bets on him being sixth man and spot starter? Sixth man of the year? Come on...you're on a roll.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Great prediction, Storm*



alphaorange said:


> That didn't take long, did it? And one of the three teams I said would likely take him. Any bets on him being sixth man and spot starter? Sixth man of the year? Come on...you're on a roll.


read my post again 

"Even if he did make the roster, he'd just rot on the bench anyway which doesnt do him any good anyway."

when he's getting 20 minutes a game and making an impact then come to me......nichols is basically a sasha pavlovic signature away from being cut again......in the meantime keep up with the news so you dont try and misinform me on where or where gerry mcnamara isn't


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48842/20071029/cleveland_signs_demetris_nichols/

to cleveland he goes


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Excellent pick up by the Cavs, because they didn't make any moves this offseason and people were getting real pist at Ferry. He will get playing time, because Hughes and Jones were brutal last season. I'm sure they aren't going to hesitate and try out D-Nic, good for him!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> its a shame really .
> 
> every1 lost out on this one .
> 
> ...



The Blazers won on this one, so not everyone lost out.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> The Blazers won on this one, so not everyone lost out.


Yep, enjoy the euro bum your team will get in the 2nd round. I'm hoping Isiah finds a way to make up for this with his first rnd pick, but I still don't know why he cut Nichols rather then getting a pick for him.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Isiah Thomas has a problem with helping-out every NBA Team but the Knicks. 
I am suprise that Portland did not Grab D-Nichols as soon as the Knicks cut him. 
D-Nichols could have been a backup for Roy & Webster. 

Lebron James will fit D-Nichols Peremeter-Shooting and Peremeter-Defense in alot of his plans this season, while upgrading his PG-Gibson NBA Skillz. 
Another YOUNG-Lineup Team being added to the NBA. 

Too bad Isiah Thomas dont play his young players, Portland Young Players looked real good against the Spurs in the season opener.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Well Portland already has James Jones and Travis Outlaw playing some backup SG/SF, and next year we'll have Rudy Fernandez as well coming in. I think he would have been a good fit in New Jersey playing behind Vince and Jefferson though.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> Yep, enjoy the euro bum your team will get in the 2nd round. I'm hoping Isiah finds a way to make up for this with his first rnd pick, but I still don't know why he cut Nichols rather then getting a pick for him.




I'll take my chances with Kevin Pritchard drafting. Knowing him he will turn that pick into another first rounder somehow. Either that or land a player like McRoberts or Taurean Green like this year


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

cavs played 11 players today and nichols was not one of them, he better shine in practice fast before pavlovic gets into the swing of things........like i said, should've gone to europe, now he's just rotting on the bench


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Trying to prove a point?*

The guy was offered on Monday and has MAYBE been to one practice. Did you really expect him to play? Again, not saying he is a great player but if you're going to try to prove a point, at least wait until what you say has validity. BTW, looks like Mookie has found a home with the Kings and will get good minutes. What do you have to say about that?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

knickstorm said:


> cavs played 11 players today and nichols was not one of them, he better shine in practice fast before pavlovic gets into the swing of things........like i said, should've gone to europe, now he's just rotting on the bench



*D-Nichols made a wise move by not going to Europe.* 
The Knicks only got one players with a one year contract (Fred Jones). The Knicks still have their first round selection next year. So whose to say that D-Nichols make the Knicks next season? Would you take that chance? 

*Some of you guys who dont know the Demetris Nichols situation with being a 2nd round pick, and going to Europe, should not jump to any conclusions so quick about how things turned out.* 

We all seen how many players got "Cut & Waived" by so many NBA Teams in the last two weeks. And we also know how hard it would be for players to get picked-up when practically all the NBA teams are trimming (cut & waive) their roster down to 15 players. 

How many days after D-Nichols been Cut did the next team pick him up? 4 (FOUR) days! that should let all of us Knick-Fans know that Isiah Thomas made another great pick in the 2nd round draft that could have been a first round pick. 

Demetris Nichols maybe a rookie however he has Raw NBA talent that could be sharpen into a great "Role-Player" off the bench in his rookie season. To actually compare D-Nichols talents and skillz to that of SG-Jamal Crawford, if SG-D-Nichols was Crawford backup off the bench this season than by midseason Knick-Fans would rather have D-Nichols performance "Start & Finish" games rather than Jamal Crawford. 

*I give both "Rookies Morris & Chandler" their props for their good performance in making this Knick Team, but D-Nichols perfornance is a bit better and more of a need on this Knick Team than the other two Rookies (and Fred Jones)....*


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Trying to prove a point?*



alphaorange said:


> The guy was offered on Monday and has MAYBE been to one practice. Did you really expect him to play? Again, not saying he is a great player but if you're going to try to prove a point, at least wait until what you say has validity. BTW, looks like Mookie has found a home with the Kings and will get good minutes. What do you have to say about that?


i never said mookie would never make a roster, because of the lack of big men i was never surprised he found a home.......it's harder to find a mookie than to find a nichols......if all you want is a shooter with size then fazekas and steve novak, 2 other late picks can do the same thing nichols does.....finding bigs who aren't stiff is no easy task......funny you ask me to wait orange, the moment nichols signed a contract, you were all up on this messageboard telling me i'm wrong Nichols found a home, and now you want to plead patience. I never said Nichols wouldnt get signed, i just said it was tough and even if he'd did he'd sit on the bench.

I dont care if he had one practice, this game was basically over long before the first half, and you're telling me nichols couldn't get a couple minutes of garbage time?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> *D-Nichols made a wise move by not going to Europe.*
> The Knicks only got one players with a one year contract (Fred Jones). The Knicks still have their first round selection next year. So whose to say that D-Nichols make the Knicks next season? Would you take that chance?
> 
> *Some of you guys who dont know the Demetris Nichols situation with being a 2nd round pick, and going to Europe, should not jump to any conclusions so quick about how things turned out.*
> ...


1) nichols isn't assured of a spot with the knicks next season, but what makes you sure the cavs will keep him for the year or even if they do, if he'll get any minutes......you're looking at the little picture, i'm looking at the big picture, which is what nichols should do to make himself a better player. Nichols will be lucky to see 75 minutes of playing time by the end of the month

2) Nichols got signed in 4 days, big whoop, the cavs did that to scare pavlovic to coming to the table, more so than counting on nichols to contribute. YOu think all of a sudden sasha decided to come to the table? nope, he saw nichols get signed and saw his bluff get called and a day after, he's signed.

3) there's a buncha players in the NBA, if you focus on developing them into solid role players, they'd be very useful..but the knicks or any other team in the league cant afford and dont have the time to help bring along a role player.....if you're a future superstar you can slowly bring them along because the potential returns are so great. Nichols' returns arent worth all that attention, which is obvious because if he was he would've been a first rounder.

and if you'd rather have nichols over wilson chandler, then you'd get fired as a GM. THe knicks arent a role player away from contending, so they might as well hope chandler becomes a solid all around player.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Come on....*

#1) This is based entirely on your own speculation which is based on nothing but your own opinion and bias. It has nothing to do with how he has performed. You hope he fails because you said he wasn't a player...you just want to be right.

#2)You're arguing against yourself. If Nichols is so not ready to contribute, how could Sasha possibly see him as a threat to his negotiations?

#3)Baloney. Thats one of the reasons the rosters are so large. Nobody plays 13 guys so there is plenty of opportunity to develop as a player and prove yourself during practice and in the spot time you are given. Do you really think every team has guys ready to play and contribute at 1-13? Or 1-15?


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

1) hey alpha, you been listening to cleveland sports talk radio? yea i didnt think so

2)Sasha didnt see him as a threat, but he saw the team was willing to call his bluff while they possibly settle for less production while he's gone

3)the way you talk about nichols you make it sound like he's nba ready, so he shouldn't be on the bench when the game's over by the 1st half. Yea nobody plays 13 guys, but when you're down 20 the whole game, usually the bench clears.

alright so you tell me, at what point in the season does nichols start getting some minutes?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

Reread my post. I said I wouldn't have expected the guy to play after one practice, especially when he was not signed to be a go-to guy. I doubt he sees any time for a week or two. I never said he was ready to contribute now, only that he possessed skills that the Knicks lacked....and still do. And in response to your other post..sure I have an SU bias. It also allows me to see those players a lot. Nichols was indeed the major outside threat for SU. Rautins was there to add another shooter. Devo is good but he was playing PG more than half the time because they had no one else. Give the man his due. He improved every year, has few holes in his game, is a great character guy and one of the hardest workers ever seen in SU basketball. Whats not to like and take a chance on? We ain't going anywhere. Fred Jones? Let me know when he really affects a game. I was in favor of signing Watkins and jettisoning JJ as well. Looks like that would have been a slam dunk.


----------

